
Don't Buy a 13 Inch MacBook Pro - mccanntech
https://www.eva.nmccann.net/blog/dont-buy-a-13-inch-macbook-pro-right-now
======
benologist
We shouldn't really buy any of them until basic repairability is addressed
with screws and removable components instead of solder, rivets and glue.

This is a company that could pioneer socketed CPUs in laptops instead they are
productizing $1000+ repairs and hoping they don't get hit with the bill
themselves this time as with their butterfly keyboard replacements. Repairing
these computers shouldn't be a future billion dollar industry.

~~~
mccanntech
Fair point. Apple definitely should be better about designing for repairs and
upgrades. They have been going the wrong way on that for years now.

I like what Microsoft did with their latest Surface Laptop. We should be
making devices more repairable, not less.

